# Pct guidance plz..



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm planning on starting my first cycle soon(after i get blood tests)test c at 500mg/wk for 12wks- Split Mon/Thurs.
I will be in my 3 month of Hgh and will be continuing at 5iu per day 5-7on 2off/repeat 

I just want to make sure I do this completely correct.
So for Pct 2wks after last pin. I currently have:
Clomid 
Tamoxifen 
Hcg(unsure if if will use this time round I might save for 2nd cycle)

What im looking to know is dosage for my Pct and have I left anything out. I will be trying to purchase an AI to have on hand just incase. 

Any other supplements I should be adding. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ps
Stats: 27yo 
173lb @ 5'11" 
(I know my weight aint great but I have increased my weight by 33lb since starting training. I just need a little help now. I have always been a skinny weak fuck.)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> I'm planning on starting my first cycle soon(after i get blood tests)test c at 500mg/wk for 12wks- Split Mon/Thurs.
> I will be in my 3 month of Hgh and will be continuing at 5iu per day 5-7on 2off/repeat
> 
> I just want to make sure I do this completely correct.
> ...



Clomid 100/50/50/50
Nolva 40/20/20/20

HCG should be taken weeks 6-12 at 250iu twice per week (day after test injects). There are other opinions on HCG use for PCT. listen to them, try an understand the science behind why and make a decision. I don't care for the HCG blast personally. I think it can be dangerous.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

POB got you but you can do this as well
Clomid  50/50/50/50
Tamo    40/40/20/20
Aro        for 15 days after Tamo @ 12.5mg for first 7 days, last 8 days @6.25mg

I like the use of AI during PCT but is not a MUST!!! HGC for a light cycle like this one is maybe not even need it. In case your nuts shrink then use it, this is my personal opinion on HCG. If the case is 19nor will be diffrent advice and protocol.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 26, 2012)

Am I correct in saying Tamo and Nolva are interchangable?


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 26, 2012)

Tamoxifen and Nolva are the same thing, if Im not worng Tamoxifen is the name of the drug and Nolvadex is a name brand. If Im worng please some one correct me on this


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 26, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Tamoxifen and Nolva are the same thing, if Im not worng Tamoxifen is the name of the drug and Nolvadex is a name brand. If Im worng please some one correct me on this



Correct... Good PCT layout too Pikki. I like the big dose of clomid for the GIANT loads lol... I mean shooting not taking btw no Homo!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 27, 2012)

I personally like an AI in pct. Keeps E low and from what I've learned through the years keeping your E low signals the body to produce more T to convert to E and bring itself back to homeostasis.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes Clomid and nolva are very similar compounds but aren't the same. For one nolva lowsers igf levels and clomids does something nolva doeant. They were both made for different purposes.


----------



## beasto (Aug 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Correct... Good PCT layout too Pikki. I like the big dose of clomid for the GIANT loads lol... I mean shooting not taking btw no Homo!



Fuckin A POB I hear that...100mgs clomid first week and the gf is like "baaaaaaabe WTF your shooting silly string" LMAO


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2012)

beasto said:


> Fuckin A POB I hear that...100mgs clomid first week and the gf is like "baaaaaaabe WTF your shooting silly string" LMAO



lolololololololol I did it the other day and it felt like i came twice... She thought it was done and them bam load two haha!!!


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Aug 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> lolololololololol I did it the other day and it felt like i came twice... She thought it was done and them bam load two haha!!!



Funny shit. Brightened up my day. Roll on pct time.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

On a test only cycle i would run the hcg 250iu twice a week trough the duration of the cycle. Thats it, no blast.


----------

